# Glass Diffuser for DIY CO2?



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

I have a 29 gallon and im gonna run 2x2L bottles of DIY co2 untill I get pressurized. I was wonderinh what kind of diffuser should i use to dissolve it. I was looking on ebay and the rihnox 100 isn't compatible for diy co2 but the nano version is. But the nano version is for tanks under 20 gallons. So this is the part where i'm confused at what diffuser to use. I kinda wanna avoid ladders since they take up alot of space. Thanks for replys


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Vadimshevchuk,

Did you check out Nico's DIY mini-diffuser? I used it for several months and it worked great. Before I went "high tech" with Nico's diffuser I fed my DIY CO2 into the input tube of my HOB Aquaclear filter which worked great as well!


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

Diy CO2 doesn’t build enough pressure for a ceramic diffuser. 
Like Seattle suggested, diffuse through the filter intake. 
On my 46 BF, I diffuse pressurized through the intake. 
On smaller tanks, I diffuse DIY through AC HOB’s.
Charles


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

Okay thanks everyone. I really wanted a glaass diffuser since it's alot easier to buy one on ebay. I'll check out nikos thread on thediffuser. Ty for the replys =D


----------

